

A Tool Physically Hacks Windows - gongfudoi
http://www.darkreading.com/document.asp?doc_id=147713

======
xirium
From the article: When you think of Firewire, you really should just think of
a cable coming directly out of your system's DRAM banks. That's basically all
Firewire is.

Shouldn't DMA transfer only be initiated from _inside_ a host? That's really
scary.

